# RCI reservation fee



## ronparise (Feb 13, 2011)

I am new to the world of timeshares and new to this forum. I am considering a purchase of RCI points. I found the points fee schedule and see that a reservation of 7 nights or more would incur a $149  charge if using the call center and a real person

Ive looked but cant find the answers to these questions

If I was to use a points timeshare instead buying a vacation home or renting a vacation home for a season ie reserve a three to six months timeshare vacation. 

Would it be possible to book a long vacation like that and if it is possible would the transaction fee still be $139 for the whole works

what if I was to reserve a month at one resort, a second month at another and a third somewhere else. If all three reservations were made on the same day, at the same time.  does RCI consider this one transaction (and charge $149) or is it three reservations ($447) ?

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 13, 2011)

Each week has a separate exchange fee - that's how the exchange companies make their money.  Also, reserving 3 or 4 consecutive weeks during prime time at a popular resort may be difficult or impossible.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 13, 2011)

Before you go buy a whole bunch of RCI Points, learn a few of the rules - which just happen to be akin to Wyndham points in many ways.

RCI Points was created by taking a fixed week ownership and based on season and unit size, got a certain number of points. Now at the 13th month out, you can reserve your underlying HOME WEEK for free - same original everything - checkin date, unit, 7 days length, etc.
At 12 months out before checkin, you can book your HOME RESORT for a reduced fee of $40. to the tune of whatever checkin day the resort allows, what ever unit size that is available, etc.
At 11 months out, you can book your HOME GROUP RESORT for whatever, but the fee is the full exchange fee. It does give you a booking advantage over the masses - I own a VRI resort, so my mini-system is VRI.

All of the above can be booked online. 

So if your plan is to leave FL for some reason (most likely the heat of summer), pick you HOME RESORT to be where you want to roast.   That is what is did - which is why I own in Broward County along the beach...


----------



## ronparise (Feb 13, 2011)

Denise

I would have assumed its per week, but Im confused by the  "7 nights or more" line in the schedule  




                                                              Call Center   Online   
Standard Transaction Fees   

Reserving own vacation time for 7 nights       No Charge    No Charge 

Home Resort Priority Reservation for 7 nights            $50     $40  

7 nights *or more*                     $149     $139 
6 nights                                                            $129     $119 
5 nights                                                            $119     $109 
4 nights                                                            $109     $99 
3 nights                                                            $89       $79 
2 nights                                                            $69       $59 
1 night                                                              $49      $39


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 13, 2011)

I just tried and the drop down menu goes to 40 days.  Took a while to find an area with 40 days available because it limits your search dates to only one start date.  But 40 is bookable, if available for a single transaction fee.  That being said 40 days in a studio in a non rated beach resort in Myrtle beach cost 155,840 and a one bedroom 211,200 points.  I know that beachfront condos in the off off season rent for around $500-$800 per month for 1-2 bedrooms so its still no bargin.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 13, 2011)

Linda

Lots of Floridians especially those of us in South West Florida flee to someplace  "up north" in the fall, Its still stupid hot here but Fall is in the air in the mountains of Georgia and North Carolina.  My plan is to buy a very small package of points at resort I like and where the fees are about $10/k  and play with the system to learn how it works. 

It looks to me like 350000 points will buy a one bedroom place for 3 months, so at $10 per thousand the points will run about $3500. another $500 for reservation fees and Im in and on budget (under 1500/mo)

If the reservation fees are much more however the plan is no good . Thats why I was asking the question

Unless the 7 days *or more* in the fee schedule means something, then clearly, I have to find a home resort that pleases me, and where the maintenance fee is reasonable...and where there is availability.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 13, 2011)

tschwa2


Thanks, thats exactly what I was looking for, confirmation that one reservation, no matter how long equals one transaction fee, Now I wont be limited to one "home" resort, I can shop the best points values (read lowest maintenance fees) and shop resorts to use as my late summer getaway (read lowest points per week)

By the way off season at the beach is not what Im looking for. I live at the beach...its the beach I want to get away from when Im tired of the heat. You are right though.... I have to consider all options and that includes a rental condo

Thanks for your help


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 13, 2011)

I like staying at TS condos for several reasons. 

Everyone is on vacation; no one is talking about doctor's appointments or other dribble in their normal life. Plus, almost every week a whole new crop of people show up (and I do miss some of the people who I truly enjoyed that prior week with). But every week is basicly fun with good people around.

Housekeeping is included. Fresh linens & towels. Maintenance is not an issue. Lose the TV remote? Call the front desk. WIFI down - call the front desk.

Resorts are in locations I could not buy ($$$) a year-round condo at. Nor I might not want to buy a condo there. Urban settings are fun for vacation; but 3 cornor bars with their every night music and crowds does wear thin IF you need your sleep most nights.

Get tired of one place? - go visit another resort. I usually move between 2 or 3 resorts during the season. This coming week, I will be staying a 2 different places.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 13, 2011)

ronparise said:


> tschwa2
> 
> 
> Thanks, thats exactly what I was looking for, confirmation that one reservation, no matter how long equals one transaction fee, Now I wont be limited to one "home" resort, I can shop the best points values (read lowest maintenance fees) and shop resorts to use as my late summer getaway (read lowest points per week)
> ...




I only mention off season beach weeks because those are going to be the easiest places to get 14+ nights at and that would be about as cheap as it gets and its still not cheap.  Only points at points resort qualify for the one transaction fee for 7 + nights and they are not discounted even last minute.  If you are using points to book at weeks resorts the $179 fee per week applies even if the weeks are discounted to 6500-9000 points.


----------



## Jennie (Feb 14, 2011)

Keep in mind that many low demand off-season weeks are often times available for rent at a price equal to, or even lower than, the cost the owner pays in maintenance fees.

It usually makes more sense to just rent weeks if you can find what you are looking for. This way you will avoid the upfront cost of acquiring weeks, and the ever increasing costs of annual maintenance fees, and sometimes large Special Assessments. If you buy something and later decide it is not meeting your needs, it can be difficult or impossible to sell it or even give it away for free.  

It seldom makes sense to purchase timeshares for extended stays. Take your time researching the subject. TUG is a great place to learn the pros and cons from people who have years of real world experience.

Take a look at websites such as www.vrbo.com (vacation rentals by owner).


----------

